# Chapman Applicants 2012/2013



## freakyfreddy (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys! I applied to the MBA/MFA program at Chapman and it is my #1 choice for grad school. I figured I'd start a thread on it.

I look forward to hearing from other applicants from different concentrations (and hopefully some MBA/MFA applicants, too!)


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Dec 10, 2012)

Got all my material in man! It's exciting, I applied to Chapman and UCLA.

At the end of the day accepted or not I was really happy with how I presented myself to both schools! Spent a lot of time trying to figure out what they wanted, took time to step away and realized all I can do is show exactly who I am.

Good luck to all y'all!


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 10, 2012)

Got all my stuff in too... in the nick of time for the priority deadline too!! December 1, 2012 08:17 p.m. haha

I applied to Chapman and Columbia College Chicago.

So stoked!  I been reading last years thread though and some people didn't find out until almost June whether or not they got in.  I hope it won't be the same way for us! 

I applied for the directing program with screenwriting as my second choice.  What did everyone else apply for?


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by paulinnium:
> Got all my stuff in too... in the nick of time for the priority deadline too!! December 1, 2012 08:17 p.m. haha
> 
> I applied to Chapman and Columbia College Chicago.
> ...



I wanted to apply to NYU and Columbia NY but the amount of debt that I would walk out with from those schools would have been crippling hahaha!

I'm excited! I'm trying not to set myself up for disappointment because the chances of getting in are slim to none but the possibility is so freaking exciting!


----------



## CLFilms (Dec 10, 2012)

I also applied to Chapman for MFA in Production (emphasis on Directing).


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by KeepItDownHomeCuz:
> 
> I wanted to apply to NYU and Columbia NY but the amount of debt that I would walk out with from those schools would have been crippling hahaha!


I feel you dude. I also wanted to apply to UCLA, but then I realized that I didn't want to do another four years of school.  I wanted to apply to AFI too but I knew that even if I did get in, I couldn't afford to go - so why set myself up for disappointment.

I'm stoked about Chapman though, AND Columbia College. We'll see where I get in!


----------



## paulinnium (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, and P.S. I got my WebAdvisor username and password in the mail today and got all excited. haha


----------



## freakyfreddy (Dec 11, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

I wanted to apply to NYU and Columbia NY but the amount of debt that I would walk out with from those schools would have been crippling hahaha!

I'm excited! I'm trying not to set myself up for disappointment because the chances of getting in are slim to none but the possibility is so freaking exciting![/QUOTE]

I still applied to Columbia. It is my last choice because of the length of the program and the expenses. It will definitely be a tough choice if Columbia is the only school I get into. I'll need a considerable amount of aid because I just don't see myself getting into that much debt for an MFA.


----------



## CLFilms (Dec 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested in sharing their "Self-Introductory Video Essay," I'd be interested in sharing mine as well.


----------



## ragingdebull (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm for the editing program. Anybody knows when they will request my works on the creative list I submitted?


----------



## Max Keller (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello all you Chapman applicants!  I'm Max, a 2nd year MFA producing student.  Congrats on applying to a truly fantastic film school.  If you have any questions, feel free to post them and I'll try to respond to all of them.

Best of luck with the long wait.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey y'all sorry for the long time since a reply just took the GRE to attempt to make up for my lackluster undergrad GPA (I was a far less motivated individual back then) but good news is I got the verbal score I needed, and hoping on the writing, wont get that back for a while I presume given the holidays, but pens and needles would be a good way to describe my feelings at this point haha! But my video essay is on Vimeo, I can say that regardless of if I get in or not I can know that I gave Chapman a precise picture of who I am through the SoP, Tansformational Moment, and Video Essay, and I can know that if I don't get in it won't be through a lack of effort or misrepresentation of myself, which is somewhat of a point of comfort haha!

Anyway, thanks for the offer Max! How do you like the program? What's the collaboration/sense of community like at Chapman? My biggest fear (aside from not getting in) is an environment in which people have By Any Means Necessary type attitude haha


----------



## Max Keller (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there KeepItDownHomeCuz.  I love the program.  I've had a truly fantastic time here and will definitely miss it once I graduate in May.  There's a definite sense of community amongst the graduate classes at Chapman.  Since grads almost never take classes with undergrads, there's a distance between them, but if you take certain electives that both grads and undergrads can take, you'll get to know them a bit.  I've got plenty of undergrad friends thanks to a few classes (not to mention just being personable and striking up conversations).  As for collaboration, that really depends.  Some years it seems the classes are much better at collaborating than others.  This current year's new students and my year seem to be very open to collaboration, while the year before mine didn't.  It really just depends on the people within the class.  One of the things I like most about Chapman is that most of the students are doing their absolute best to be the best, but not by any means necessary.  We relish each others victories and mourn each others losses.  We help each other constantly to create the best work.  It's a great environment.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 6, 2013)

eh.. I'm from that year and it really depends on the person. My producer on my thesis film was actually present in every single editing session and he never tried to overrule anyone. (you probably know him, DJ Dodd).
I think the good thing with Chapman was that we all know each other and our roles are defined pretty well unlike some schools where you're just a Production student and it's up to you to find out what you want to do. 
I haven't personally heard any stories about backstabbing at chapman, and we all hear alot about everyone, so go figure. As Max has said, we all do our damnest to get the work done well and done right and for the most part, those who don't really care to work hard are well known and well avoided (pretty much like how it is in the industry). 
I graduated last year and I had lots of fun and learned a ton while I was there. I know the guys  in my year also work hard we all try our best to help each other.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Jan 14, 2013)

That's awesome man! And what I was hoping to hear, one of my many reasons to go to film school is to have the opportunity to not only collaborate with, but surround myself with creatively driven people, living in the city you grew up in you kind of already have your circle, and while they're all essentially family to me I have few creatively driven friends haha. 

That surprising to me that there's folks that don't care, not like I am ignorant to lazy people existing but that's a lot of wasted money and time to just not care! Thanks for the feedback!

If y'all don't mind, what is commonly done during the summer? I noticed a few classes, but with three years crew under my belt it'd be nice to rack up some day play stuff if I'm out there, just for extra scratch, is that something that's common?

Oh having either graduated in your case Mike, what's on your plate at the moment if you don't mind me asking?


By the way, I knew the name Max Keller sounded familiar, and today I realized you're of Film School Friday fame, haha that was some really cool stuff to listen to, those podcasts played a big part in making me apply as they made the possibility of getting in to film school more tangible and less mythical!

Thanks for y'all's feedback it's most definitely helpful!


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 15, 2013)

mostly freelancing as general post production but i've been trying to make the switch to a stable everyday 9-6 kinda job. 
Freelancing is fun but it doesn't really bring in the money the way I wish it did.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah man the freelance game is no joke haha, that's awesome though! Chapman may be my favorite school, it seems like a school that really focuses on you as a storyteller while giving anything you could possibly need resource wise, not to mention what seems to be an incredibly diverse curriculum to choose from!


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 15, 2013)

One warning though. You won't be teached too much in terms of technical stuff. As an editor I had to learn avid on my own (aside from the "boot camp"). BUT! you are given the chance to be Avid and ProTools certified, taught by professors who really know what they're doing. 
So it's entirely up to you to pursue the technical knowledge yourself for the most part, but the storytelling aspect, you'll learn alot here. You will have plenty of people who, if you make an effort, will teach you tons of stuff.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm REALLY glad to hear that from a former student! I chose Chapman and UCLA as the two I would apply to because of their focus on storytelling. I'm somewhat knowledgable about the technical aspects, at least to the point I feel I could make something that looks pretty good without school (that sounds really pompous, but I say it to express that ANYBODY can learn enough to make something look pretty good with today's tech.) for me film school is about being able to become the most effective storyteller I can and experiment within an environment that can teach me along the way. A lot of people say "you don't need to go to film school to make movies" my argument has been that I will more than likely learn more making one short in film school than I would making three without going as I can be told what worked, what didn't and a more theoretical reason why they did of did not.

Sorry for the long response I was just extremely happy to hear a former student say the focus is mainly on storytelling, rather than just their website haha!


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 18, 2013)

I can tellyou that as an editor, I was taught about the art of editing rather than how to use avid. You're given the option to learn how to be good at avid, but that's up to you to pursue it. Your main focus is understanding what makes a story and how to do it right. 
Alot of it will be suggestions and they'll quite often be pretty solid. I personally had lots of fun and met lots of great people at Chapman (but remember, this is specifically my experience. it can be different from person to person).

EDIT: One thing to note though: Dodge's admission office is pretty on top of things for the most part, but be extremely careful of Chapman University's registrar and all that. I spent the past 3 months dealing with their incompetence. If you want ANYTHING done with Chapman University (not Dodge College), you have to be there in person or they'll just be too damnable idiotic and lazy to get it done. I had to go to the registrar with a printed email of the grade correction that they had in their inbox for almost a full month for them to actually change it and it took them an astonishing 2 minutes to get it changed. So, while Dodge College's admission and higher ups are more quick and reliable, Chapman University's admissions and higher ups are.... the exact opposite. You will need to hold their hands to fix their screw ups and be on top of them like the Alpha Male Lion on a lioness in heat.


----------



## Max Keller (Jan 20, 2013)

Well you two seem to be getting along splendidly haha.  I'll agree with Mike that Chapman, the university, can be quite difficult to deal with at times.  The film school itself has been difficult for some people, but in general, it works out pretty well.  

During the summer most people either take classes or intern (I did the latter this past summer, spending five days a week getting paid to work for WB, not a bad way to spend the summer if I do say so myself).  The production students do spend time on some sets, either side projects they're working on or industry gigs, but you have find those gigs yourself.

I didn't realize I had become famous thanks to my appearance on Film School Fridays haha.  That podcast is great and getting to be on it and spend some time with Kevin Smith was really amazing.  Jon Fallik, who's also on that podcast, is the editor for our thesis film.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 20, 2013)

lol, i'm just trying to help as much as I can with what I know. :-D

funny story about Chapman as a university.. i still haven't received my degree but after I sent out a few emails and CCed some people so they can see what the problem is, they finally formally set my status as completed my degree and correctly set it so it shows i've graduated in 2012, not 2013 like they changed on me. It was a pain, but thanks to Dodge (especially Suzanne Wachmann for being on top of the game) I should be seeing my degree in the next few weeks.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! That's awesome stuff! Really glad to hear the focus on storytelling! I'm really looking forward to the possibility of Chapman, it seems like the dodge staff has their stuff together from my perspective, as the admissions counselor has been a great resource throughout the process! 

Yeah the film school Friday podcasts were awesome, it was really cool listening to various experiences and what not from different programs! 

Thanks again for the insights guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Brasspistol (Jan 30, 2013)

So I applied to USC and Chapman with directing as my focus... I'm officially freaked out about my video... firstly it went in LATE... and I don't know if it really was a great video or sheer sentimentalism and desperation. ... I'm going to post it on vimeo or something in a few days, if I can stand to look at it again.


----------



## stannyfilm (Feb 5, 2013)

did anyone else get an email from a prof asking for more creative materials? 

last year they found out from chapman really late-- any one have an idea if they will send them out earlier this year?


----------



## photograms (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there! I'm a Cinematography emphasis applicant... I was wondering if there is an interview process and how it usually goes...

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Feb 8, 2013)

@brasspistol I think the most important thing is if the video was a true representation of you, mine was nothing fancy I combined 7D and iPhone footage, but I paired it with a fitting song and felt it was constantly moving forward and represented me to a t, nevertheless ad nauseoum does not come close to the amount of times I've seen it and I cringe at imperfections I notice, long story short youre probably so close to your video and have such vested interest in it that it would be difficult to be satisfied, if that makes sense.

I meant to respond a while back to the guy that asked if anyone would like to share theirs. No offense to anyone but its something that I'd like to keep somewhat anonymous, that said its on Vimeo so if you looked through you've probably seen mine.

Good luck everyone, hopefully we can meet each other in the Fall at Chapman!


----------



## jwarner (Feb 14, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Is Chapman known for interviewing MFA Production students?

- MFA cinematography applicant


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 14, 2013)

Their website says to expect notifications around mid march.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 14, 2013)

Does Chapman interview screenwriting applicants?


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been offered admission.
I received a letter yesterday.


----------



## keitasung (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> I have been offered admission.
> I received a letter yesterday.



Cogratulations! But I heard that Chapman makes dicisions rather late....what program did you apply? I applied producing but no reply yet.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> I have been offered admission.
> I received a letter yesterday.



What did you apply for?


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 14, 2013)

screenwriting


----------



## ath579 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow I had no clue Chapman started accepting people so early. That's odd. My webadvisor status still reads "moving forward with decision." Anyone else get accepted?


----------



## photograms (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Wow I had no clue Chapman started accepting people so early. That's odd. My webadvisor status still reads "moving forward with decision." Anyone else get accepted?



Maybe you are the next one to get the acceptance letter. My webadvisor says “File Complete, Decision Pending” since December... Oh man, good luck!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by photograms:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ath579:
> Wow I had no clue Chapman started accepting people so early. That's odd. My webadvisor status still reads "moving forward with decision." Anyone else get accepted?



Maybe you are the next one to get the acceptance letter. My webadvisor says “File Complete, Decision Pending” since December... Oh man, good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ditto


----------



## ragingdebull (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> Wow I had no clue Chapman started accepting people so early. That's odd. My webadvisor status still reads "moving forward with decision." Anyone else get accepted?



where do you get the webadvisor login information? I can't access it.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 15, 2013)

They mailed me a letter with that information. It's been saying "moving forward with decision" since a few days after I applied.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by ragingdebull:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ath579:
> Wow I had no clue Chapman started accepting people so early. That's odd. My webadvisor status still reads "moving forward with decision." Anyone else get accepted?



where do you get the webadvisor login information? I can't access it. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

They sent me a how-to a few weeks after I applied. I threw it away, but here is the website for it: https://ariel.chapman.edu/WebA...&TOKENIDX=1150263323

They gave me a username and password with the instructions they sent me.


----------



## photograms (Feb 15, 2013)

where do you get the webadvisor login information? I can't access it.[/QUOTE]

ragingdebull, Call them ASAP, I found this in the admission page:

“Web Advisor will allow you to monitor your application status. Web Advisor access information is provided by Chapman's IS&T office through the mail. If you have any troubles with your Username & Password, please contact the Service Desk at: (714) 997-6600 or servicedesk@chapman.edu PLEASE BE SURE TO HAVE YOUR STUDENT ID# number available when contacting the office.”

there's more info at http://www.chapman.edu/student...badvisor-access.aspx


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 17, 2013)

I received my offer of admission two days ago. I thought I'd be waiting to hear from UCLA and Columbia before making my decision, but after researching the schools extensively, I'll see all of you in the Fall.


----------



## seven (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by O2LSports:
> I received my offer of admission two days ago. I thought I'd be waiting to hear from UCLA and Columbia before making my decision, but after researching the schools extensively, I'll see all of you in the Fall.


what program did you apply for?
I apply for film production. Haven't heard a thing.....


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 17, 2013)

I applied for Screenwriting. Film Production may require an interview, in which case the delay makes sense.


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 17, 2013)

What were the factors that make you choose Chapman before hearing from the others?

I may be in the same situation so I'm looking for any info to help me decide.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 17, 2013)

For those who have been accepted, what does it say under your admission status on webadvisor?


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by O2LSports:
> I applied for Screenwriting. Film Production may require an interview, in which case the delay makes sense.



They took the best teachers from the other schools to bulk up their already impressive faculty, they indisputably have the best facilities now, and their multi-million dollar equipment is free for alumni to use after graduation.


----------



## photograms (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to Screenwriters people that just got accepted!!! 

A quick reminder for everybody in terms of financial aid, loans, etc... don't forget to complete the FAFSA application, the priority deadline is March 2nd. 

http://www.chapman.edu/student...-to-apply/index.aspx


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally posted by O2LSports:
> 
> 
> They took the best teachers from the other schools to bulk up their already impressive faculty, they indisputably have the best facilities now, and their multi-million dollar equipment is free for alumni to use after graduation.



For screenwriting? Where did you learn this?
Is there some info you've got that I can read online?


----------



## Brasspistol (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally posted by KeepItDownHomeCuz:
> @Brasspistol I think the most important thing is if the video was a true representation of you, mine was nothing fancy I combined 7D and iPhone footage, but I paired it with a fitting song and felt it was constantly moving forward and represented me to a t, nevertheless ad nauseoum does not come close to the amount of times I've seen it and I cringe at imperfections I notice, long story short youre probably so close to your video and have such vested interest in it that it would be difficult to be satisfied, if that makes sense.
> 
> I meant to respond a while back to the guy that asked if anyone would like to share theirs. No offense to anyone but its something that I'd like to keep somewhat anonymous, that said its on Vimeo so if you looked through you've probably seen mine.
> ...




I totally get what you mean!  Right now I just want to high five you. Hopefully I'll see you in the Fall


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats to everyone else who already has been accepted. I'm in as well for screenwriting MFA!! Very stoked!

Hang in there everyone else!!


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Feb 22, 2013)

Most definitely hopefully see you in the fall! I'm not getting my hopes up for me though haha, I was most definitely an underachiever in undergrad and I think that hurt me, not to say that will be the only reason if I don't get in, but it certainly doesn't help haha


----------



## O2LSports (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by thehamm99:
> 
> For screenwriting? Where did you learn this?
> Is there some info you've got that I can read online?



I bought Film School Confidential. To say they are high on Chapman is an understatement.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 22, 2013)

Im a producing applicant. I haven't heard a word. Does anyone know if they have interviews for producing applicants?


----------



## guerrera (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Freaky Freddy, I applied for producing as well, havent heard anything yet either, will let you know if i do. Best of luck!


----------



## keitasung (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by photograms:
> Congrats to Screenwriters people that just got accepted!!!
> 
> A quick reminder for everybody in terms of financial aid, loans, etc... don't forget to complete the FAFSA application, the priority deadline is March 2nd.
> ...



@photograms I have trouble filling out this form. I'm international, and I filled my state of legal residence with Foreign Country, but it kept telling me that this was an invalid response. I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## photograms (Feb 26, 2013)

@keitasung, I honestly i don't know... try to communicate with financial aid office to see what are the options for you... here is the link:
http://www.chapman.edu/student...-aid/contact-us.aspx

good luck!!!


----------



## keitasung (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally posted by photograms:
> @keitasung, I honestly i don't know... try to communicate with financial aid office to see what are the options for you... here is the link:
> http://www.chapman.edu/student...-aid/contact-us.aspx
> 
> good luck!!!



Thanks a lot, @photograms, I'll give it a try.


----------



## ath579 (Feb 27, 2013)

As of today, my webadvisor status now says "decision mailed." Anyone else?


----------



## jwarner (Feb 27, 2013)

My webadvisor still says "decision pending."


----------



## jwarner (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just thinking back to the application...the requirements for the reel or video was that it had to be 50 mb or less. 

Did anyone have to shrink their dimensions to a really small size? That was the only way I found to do it and it ended up bring pretty small during playback (it took up a small portion of the screen). Im curious to know if everyone had to do that?

I'm a cinematography applicant.


----------



## Carving Light (Feb 27, 2013)

@jwarner I'm assuming you shot in HD? 1080 or 720 p? What codec did you encode the video with and what was the bitrate you used?  

The codec you use will make a difference in the file size, without sacrificing your resolution.  I've always had good success with h264 (a standard industry codec) or apple prores 4:2:2 (used a lot for HD footage).  These create solid mp4/mov's that are stable in playback.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine says decision pending. I'm a producing applicant


----------



## jwarner (Feb 27, 2013)

@Carving Light,

Yea 1080p, h264. In order to not compromise the image quality, I was forced to shrink the image size pretty damn small.

I dont understand why they aren't like the rest of the schools and ask for a link.


----------



## photograms (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally posted by jwarner:
> I was just thinking back to the application...the requirements for the reel or video was that it had to be 50 mb or less.
> 
> Did anyone have to shrink their dimensions to a really small size? That was the only way I found to do it and it ended up bring pretty small during playback (it took up a small portion of the screen). Im curious to know if everyone had to do that?
> ...



@jwarner, (I'm a cinematography applicant as well) my file ended up being small too (about 27 MB), my computer was kind off dying at that time so I couldn't explore the resolution options too much but it did't look terrible, at least it was less than 50mb... what has me a little worried is that my video is a slide show of my photography portfolio as opposed to a live action "reel", since I don't have much background in motion pictures as a cinematographer... anyways, good luck!!!

@ath579, best wishes to you too! your wait will be over soon!


----------



## ath579 (Feb 27, 2013)

@photograms, Thanks so much! Best wishes to you as well.


----------



## after1217 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,everyone.
i just knew that a girl got the email and being asked for an interview. And she is applying for Production with Editing Emphasis on 26th March.
I apply for this program too but i heard from nothing.
Does anyone got the interview email too?


----------



## thehamm99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I had an interview at ucla for mfa screenwriting,  and I asked my interviewer about Chapman ( I've been accepted at Chapman).  He was very complimentary of the program,  of the faculty and all the new facilities.  So  today I gave myself a tour of Chapman.  Really nice,  safe  neighborhood, real good vibe, nice small campus, and the film facilities appear new and plentiful.
 I was left reassured that if I don't get into my first choice,  Chapman  will be an excellent and fun option.


----------



## filmboy114 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just received notification for an interview with Chapman (Cinematography Emphasis). Any other cinematography applicants out there who've had interviews?


----------



## keitasung (Mar 2, 2013)

applied for producing and heard nothing.


----------



## photograms (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> Just received notification for an interview with Chapman (Cinematography Emphasis). Any other cinematography applicants out there who've had interviews?



Nothing here yet. Good luck with your interview!!!


----------



## jwarner (Mar 5, 2013)

I haven't received a notice for an interview but my Webadvisor says "Decision Reached."    


*cinematography


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 5, 2013)

sometimes they dont' interview you at all. they just give you a decision when they're ready.
When I got in for Editing, I was never interviewed or ask for anything more than what I've given in the application.


----------



## Regs (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally posted by jwarner:
> I haven't received a notice for an interview but my Webadvisor says "Decision Reached."
> 
> 
> *cinematography



I am a first year cine major at Chapman. I didn't have an interview.Guys as far as I think don't worry a lot about the technical stuff. A famous cinematographer once told he can teach anyone about all technical cine stuff with 18 days but that won't make a him/her a good cine. Its just your aptitude and attitude towards film making esp cinematography that they will check in an interview as far as I believe. I hope you guys get to meet the cine professors.
They are f*cking awesome!!! Use them ,squeeze out everything you want to learn from them 

Don't bull****  in the interview , its ok to not know things! 

Thanks,
Regs


----------



## ath579 (Mar 8, 2013)

Accepted-Screenwriting!


----------



## thehamm99 (Mar 8, 2013)

ath579,

Congrats. I may or may not see you there in the fall!

I was accepted too, but am still awaiting word from two other programs.

My question to you, and to everyone...

Does paying full price give you pause at all?

I received my "financial aid package" which was nothing more than the offering of 2 different types of federal loans. This would leave me in deep, deep debt at the end of 2 years.

Has anyone given second thought to this, doubting if a program like this is worth over 100k in debt?

I'm just looking for thoughts, not trying to steer anyone either way, as I am in a little bit of a weird place about the whole thing right now.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 8, 2013)

@thehamm99

Thanks! I have to wait and see what AFI, USC, and Columbia say as well. 

Yes, whenever a large amount of money is involved I have to pause and think. But ultimately this is definitely what I want to do, so in that way, it's worth it to me. Now, wanting and being able to afford are two different things though...


----------



## Jerrick (Mar 8, 2013)

Did anyone else receive a financial aid package yet? For Chapman or anywhere else?


----------



## jwarner (Mar 10, 2013)

I was just accepted for the MFA cinematography program! I didn't receive a call for an interview - just a letter.

Keep your heads up for all of those who are still waiting.


----------



## manguforcheap (Mar 10, 2013)

Any other applicants currently finishing up undergrad have under the webadvisor status "File Incomplete - Moving forward for decision"?

Under documents, it classifies "Transcript With Degree Posted When Available" as Not Yet Received...I assume this refers to my transcript once I officially receive my degree?


----------



## ath579 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> Any other applicants currently finishing up undergrad have under the webadvisor status "File Incomplete - Moving forward for decision"?
> 
> Under documents, it classifies "Transcript With Degree Posted When Available" as Not Yet Received...I assume this refers to my transcript once I officially receive my degree?



I'm finishing up undergrad and had that written as well. I've been accepted though, so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## filmboy114 (Mar 11, 2013)

Accepted to the Cinematography program. Received a letter in my mailbox this morning!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have some good insight on the screenwriting program they'd be willing to share? How is it? What to expect? Just overall information would be great!


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> Accepted to the Cinematography program. Received a letter in my mailbox this morning!



Congratulation!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

My application status now says "decision reached."
I'm an MBA/MFA applicant, this can be really good news or really bad news.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> My application status now says "decision reached."
> I'm an MBA/MFA applicant, this can be really good news or really bad news.



Gosh I wish they would just tell me. I'm so nervous now I won't even be able to sleep.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> My application status now says "decision reached."
> I'm an MBA/MFA applicant, this can be really good news or really bad news.



Sit tight. Mine said "decision mailed" and it took 9 days to get to me.


----------



## manguforcheap (Mar 11, 2013)

Still no update on my admission status yet. This waiting is killing me!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by ath579:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> My application status now says "decision reached."
> I'm an MBA/MFA applicant, this can be really good news or really bad news.



Sit tight. Mine said "decision mailed" and it took 9 days to get to me. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have to wait for "decision mailed" now?! I'm so nervous I won't be able to eat for a week.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 11, 2013)

"Admission decisions are only provided through the mail, which may take several days to prepare and subsequently deliver."

Try to occupy yourself for a few days. (Which is the opposite of what I did, but still!)


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2013)

I CAN suggest that you call them up... but honestly, only do it if you have to make a big decision like moving to california or something.
other than that, you should get your decision soon
freakyfreddy, you'll probably get it this week if anything since you're roughly 1 day (mailing time) away.
i order stuff from newegg (city of industry) and some places in sf and it arrives within a day on ground shipping.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

My big worry is that I never had an interview with the film school. I had one with the business school and I thought the interview went well. So if I was rejected or accepted by both the business school and film school*, I will be very surprised.

*You have to apply and be accepted into the film school and business school independently in order to be an MBA/MFA student.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> My big worry is that I never had an interview with the film school. I had one with the business school and I thought the interview went well. So if I was rejected or accepted by both the business school and film school*, I will be very surprised.
> 
> *You have to apply and be accepted into the film school and business school independently in order to be an MBA/MFA student.



don't freak out.
I got in for editing and I never got an interview. They never called, they never emailed me (except for the webadvisor thing) and i actually visited the campus randomly to find out I got in. 
my letter of acceptance was sent to thailand which took 2 weeks instead of 1.. 

but again, please don't call them unless you have a serious need to know asap. The more you distract them, the longer it takes for them to send the letters out and it can be yours or someone else's letters that get delayed.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, Mike. You guys from Chapman are always so nice, if only everyone from the film industry was.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2013)

i wish niceness will get me a steady job.
With all my certifications and experience, it's still somehow stupidly hard to get a constant job


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 11, 2013)

A friend of mine has a steady editing job that took him two years to get (he works on reality tv shows like the Kardashian one). He just told me the most important thing right now is experience in After Effects (which incorporates 3D Max, etc.) 

This is assuming that you are proficient in Avid and Final Cut (which is probably prereq for grad school).


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah, it's just one of those things that needs a long time to get a proper steady job.
I'm avid and fcp certified. Also protools certified. but i just need someone to trust that I can do my job and that'll be all I need.

anyways,
good luck to you guys and hope you get your letters soon!


----------



## manguforcheap (Mar 12, 2013)

Do they send out acceptances in rounds or all at once? 

My admission status still says "File Incomplete-Moving Forward for decision". Should I start worrying yet?

(Directing Applicant here, by the way)


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 12, 2013)

I received my acceptance letter for the directing emphasis yesterday. Like Mike, they didn't interview me or give me a call. In fact, the only time I've heard from Chapman since December 1st was in reference to a professor who hadn't yet turned in her letter of rec. I can answer questions, I guess, but I'm not really sure how useful my answers would be haha 

At some point, we should make a new thread for this year's incoming graduate class (networking, questions, roommate...ing, etc.). It sounds like most people haven't heard one way or another yet, so I'll hold off for a bit. 

Anyway, if anybody finds out that they've been accepted and decides that they're going to go, feel free to pm me and/or add me on Facebook. Look forward to seeing some of you in the fall!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was accepted into screenwriting without an interview as well.

If anyone has any questions, I'll be glad to answer!


----------



## Â° C.L.? (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulation! Have you received a mail or email? 



> Originally posted by MrWolfDog:
> I received my acceptance letter for the directing emphasis yesterday. Like Mike, they didn't interview me or give me a call. In fact, the only time I've heard from Chapman since December 1st was in reference to a professor who hadn't yet turned in her letter of rec. I can answer questions, I guess, but I'm not really sure how useful my answers would be haha
> 
> At some point, we should make a new thread for this year's incoming graduate class (networking, questions, roommate...ing, etc.). It sounds like most people haven't heard one way or another yet, so I'll hold off for a bit.
> ...


----------



## B.A (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello all, 
First time posting in this thread. I received my letter of acceptance for screenwriting, this past weekend, about 9 days after my status online changed to "decision reached."

I'm not sure what my plans are, as of yet, but congrats to all of you who have been accepted and good luck to those who are still awaiting decisions!


----------



## ath579 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know how many people they accept for screenwriting?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by Â° C.L.?:
> Congratulation! Have you received a mail or email?


I received notification via snail mail. There's not much to it, really. Just some instructions on how to enroll officially and a heads-up that I should be getting more info from Dodge soon. Pretty basic.


----------



## photograms (Mar 12, 2013)

@ath579, jwarner, filmboy114 and B.A, That's awesome!!! Congrats to all of you!!!

@freakyfreddy, good luck!!! I think you will have good news soon! no worries 

@Regs and Mike_V thanks for your feedback!

good luck to the rest of you that is still waiting like me!


----------



## photograms (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally posted by MrWolfDog:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Â° C.L.?:
> Congratulation! Have you received a mail or email?


I received notification via snail mail. There's not much to it, really. Just some instructions on how to enroll officially and a heads-up that I should be getting more info from Dodge soon. Pretty basic. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats to you too!!!


----------



## kazedragon (Mar 12, 2013)

As great as it is to hear of the successes that everyone has been having, it is rather nerve racking with being able to check in and see that it is still "Decision Pending"

Of course it doesn't help that I am half a world away right now and that any snail mail correspondence has to go through my parents also.

Anyone have any best guess as to why or which kinds of people they are interviewing and those who just go on in?


----------



## stannyfilm (Mar 13, 2013)

did anyone else have a professor ask for more creative materials? have any directors heard back?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't have anyone ask for more creative materials, but, if they're asking for more, that's probably not a bad sign. I would assume that means that they're at least considering you.

Unless you're missing stuff from the original application, in which case...

My acceptance was for the directing emphasis. I thought there was one other person on here too. Not sure.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> My application status now says "decision reached."
> I'm an MBA/MFA applicant, this can be really good news or really bad news.



Still no letter, I'm telling myself the longer it takes the better because they are putting together a big fat acceptance package for me!


----------



## TWS (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone accepted for screenwriting yet?


----------



## QY (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone accepted for editing? I am still waiting...


----------



## kt (Mar 14, 2013)

I was accepted for editing around mid-February. But they probably are still working on it! Good luck!


----------



## QY (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by kt:
> I was accepted for editing around mid-February. But they probably are still working on it! Good luck!



Con!! Will you choose Chapman as your final decision?

Thank you!


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 14, 2013)

I got another letter today, this one from Dodge. It gives a little more info (not much) and asks me to join a Facebook group for new grads...that doesn't exist yet haha Seems like they might be getting a little ahead of themselves.


----------



## jwarner (Mar 14, 2013)

I was accepted for cinematography and still have yet to receive any extra information...

Im guessing its on its way.


----------



## ath579 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by MrWolfDog:
> I got another letter today, this one from Dodge. It gives a little more info (not much) and asks me to join a Facebook group for new grads...that doesn't exist yet haha Seems like they might be getting a little ahead of themselves.



Hs! I got that letter too.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 14, 2013)

I was just accepted to the MBA/MFA program! So, from what I can tell I am the first creative producing applicant accepted on this forum.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 14, 2013)

congratulations! I told you that you would be getting it soon.


----------



## let's do this (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats to those who got in so far! For those waiting, I know how stressful it can be, so try not to get too worked up haha. I see some current students are giving advice, so I'll throw my hat into the ring as well. I'm a current MBA/MFA Producing student at Chapman, so if you have any questions for me, feel free to message me.

Peace,
ldt


----------



## photograms (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> I was just accepted to the MBA/MFA program! So, from what I can tell I am the first creative producing applicant accepted on this forum.



Alright!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AlexBSU (Mar 16, 2013)

Just received my acceptance letter via mail for the MFA Producing program yesterday. I have already accepted USC's offer so I will turn this down, but this was my second choice after USC!


----------



## bergmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

MFA Cinematography applicant here. Still waiting on my letter. WebAdvisor still hasn't changed from 'Decision Pending' since Feb 01.

I applied late, but they told me I was fine over the phone. Still makes me anxious, and it probably means mine is going to take a while...

I hope it doesn't take until May. I kind of need to get the ball rolling on preparations to move to California!


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 1, 2013)

One of the directing professors was kind enough to contact me a few days ago. I'm not sure what prompted that, but I'm certainly not complaining about it.

Anyway, we talked for a good while, and, during that time, I was told that there would definitely be less than 20 new directing MFAs admitted this year. I realize that that bit of information is sort of irrelevant to the conversation, but I bring it up because it sounded like they were still considering some applicants as of only a few days ago. 

tl;dr - If you haven't received word yet, it seems like you might still have a shot. Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 2, 2013)

My admission status just changed to "Decision Reached"!

Not extremely optimistic after hearing MrWolfDog's report that there will be less than 20 directing students admitted this year!

Anyone know how long it should take between this status changing and me receiving the decision?


----------



## ath579 (Apr 2, 2013)

Officially turned down Chapman for screenwriting. It was a tough decision to make.


----------



## mnemotyc (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this site and also admitted for Chapman  MFA directing emphasis for fall 2013. Just wanted to say whatsup from Taiwan and see if i can get any info, update, feedback and meet some of y'all before i head out to OC in August!


----------



## mnemotyc (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> My admission status just changed to "Decision Reached"!
> 
> Not extremely optimistic after hearing MrWolfDog's report that there will be less than 20 directing students admitted this year!
> ...



I got mine first by email about two days after it changed to decision reached, but i don't know if that has anything to do with me being an international student or not.


----------



## carrotshaw (Apr 4, 2013)

Got accepted by chapman!!! Anyone payed the deposit online? I haven't got the receipt letter...Anyone knows whether it comes by mail or email? Thank you~


----------



## keitasung (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by mnemotyc:
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site and also admitted for Chapman  MFA directing emphasis for fall 2013. Just wanted to say whatsup from Taiwan and see if i can get any info, update, feedback and meet some of y'all before i head out to OC in August!



Hi, congratulations on your acceptance!! I wanna  know whether you had an interview or not before accepted by Chapman? My status has changed but I had no interview before, I'm rather anxious now...


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by carrotshaw:
> Got accepted by chapman!!! Anyone payed the deposit online? I haven't got the receipt letter...Anyone knows whether it comes by mail or email? Thank you~


Hey carrotshaw,

My letter came in the mail. I don't think Chapman sends out acceptances via e-mail.

Also, we have another thread for students who are going to attend next year, and feel free to send me a private message and I'll add you on facebook.


----------



## photograms (Apr 4, 2013)

For those accepted recently, congrats!!!

@manguforcheap: Stay positive! People that have been accepted in other schools too, have to decide if they go to Chapman, so if they decide for other school, like ath579, some spaces might be still available.


My status changed on April 2nd too, so we should know any time soon. I'm so happy that this waiting torture is going be over soon. I had to disconnect my self from checking the “web advisor”, and work even more on my personal artwork to keep me distracted from this.

oh well...


BEST WISHES TO Y'ALL!!!


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by photograms:
> For those accepted recently, congrats!!!
> 
> @manguforcheap: Stay positive! People that have been accepted in other shools too, have to decide if they go to Chapman, so if they decide for other school, like ath579, some spaces might be still available.
> ...



Good luck to you as well!


----------



## photograms (Apr 4, 2013)

@MrWolfDog: Do you know anything about the fellowships that they offer? Did you get one? 

thanks!


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone received a rejection/wait-list letter yet? Or has it been only acceptances so far?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally posted by photograms:
> @MrWolfDog: Do you know anything about the fellowships that they offer? Did you get one?
> 
> thanks!


Looking back on old threads here, it seems like it may be awhile before word goes out about fellowships. Honestly though, I'm still in the dark on that one. I haven't heard anything official from Dodge.

EDIT: Also, the older threads seem to imply that Chapman is a bit notorious for getting acceptances out late. I know that's not much comfort, but you probably shouldn't fret too much just yet.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 4, 2013)

They told me if you get a fellowship it will be in the acceptance letter. I only received a fellowship through the business school.


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 4, 2013)

That would definitely make sense, but it seems strange that they would divvy up the funds before they've made all their acceptance decisions. It also seems strange that none of us (as far as I know) would have received a fellowship from Dodge, if that were the case.


----------



## mnemotyc (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally posted by keitasung:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by mnemotyc:
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site and also admitted for Chapman  MFA directing emphasis for fall 2013. Just wanted to say whatsup from Taiwan and see if i can get any info, update, feedback and meet some of y'all before i head out to OC in August!



Hi, congratulations on your acceptance!! I wanna  know whether you had an interview or not before accepted by Chapman? My status has changed but I had no interview before, I'm rather anxious now... </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah i did interview with a third-year director back in mid-march. but there are guys like mrwolfdog that got accepted without an interview i wouldn't think too much over it. Good Luck!


----------



## Gameoverman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone and congratulations to the ones that already got accepted.
I applied for MFA directing and I'm still stuck on 'File Complete, Decision Pending' since 12/05/12. One of the professors asked me for more material a few months ago, but I never had an interview. 

@mnemotyc Did the email they sent you confirm you got in or did you have to wait for the letter? I'm from England, so it might be different for international applicants.

For the rest of you that are in the same boat as me, I called Chapman last week and they told me that it might take up to May to hear if some of us get in! If your webadvisor says 'file complete' you should hear soon though. Chapman is the only film school I like and the only one I've applied to so this wait is killing me!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't worry that it takes such a long time for decisions to be made. I've seen people get accepted literally 2 days before orientation start. (or so I heard)


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 6, 2013)

So my admission status changed to "Decision Reached" on April 2. It still says "Decision Reached". Will it change to "Decision Mailed" before I can expect it, or could it still be mailed with the online status reading "Decision Reached"? Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 6, 2013)

that I don't remember... but as far as I've been reading from the people here, you'll find out when they mail it I guess.
It seems that they make a bunch of decisions and then set it all aside for a monthly mass email for those who got accepted or rejected.


----------



## DP8576 (Apr 6, 2013)

Got accepted -- MFA Cinematography

But will be turning it down for FSU. I hope an acceptance letter finds one of you soon! Good Luck!


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 6, 2013)

Got some news on a fellowship today, a little under three weeks after I officially accepted. Nothing has shown up on webadvisor yet, but they let me know via snail mail again. I don't know if this is normal or not, but, if you didn't get anything in your initial acceptance letter, that doesn't necessarily mean you won't get a fellowship. Dodge is working at its own pace, I guess haha.


----------



## thehamm99 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's interesting.
The woman from the school told me that any fellowship offers would've "most likely" been included with the original financial aid award. She seemed pretty sure about it. Kind of odd that you wouldn't find out about a fellowship until after you accept (since, in theory people could base their decisions on getting/not getting one).


----------



## QY (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys! I am applying for editing emphasis at Chapman. I got an interview one month ago, but my status on WebAdvisor is still "Moving forward for decision". Are there any other editing applicants in this forum? Do you hear a word from Dodge? Thx!


----------



## after1217 (Apr 7, 2013)

QY said:


> Hey guys! I am applying for editing emphasis at Chapman. I got an interview one month ago, but my status on WebAdvisor is still "Moving forward for decision". Are there any other editing applicants in this forum? Do you hear a word from Dodge? Thx!


Hi, I apply for editing emphasis at chapman too. And i haven't got an interview before, my status on WebAdvisor showed "Moving forward for decision" too.
I know another applicant apply for editing too and she had interview before just the same sa you, and her status showed "Moving blabla..." too.


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 7, 2013)

thehamm99 said:


> That's interesting.
> The woman from the school told me that any fellowship offers would've "most likely" been included with the original financial aid award. She seemed pretty sure about it. Kind of odd that you wouldn't find out about a fellowship until after you accept (since, in theory people could base their decisions on getting/not getting one).



Yeah, freakyfreddy said that they told him something similar a few pages back. I didn't second guess it yesterday because this seems more or less consistent with what's happened according to previous year's threads or at least according to the impressions people were willing to give. BUT, after thinking about it some more, I'm betting it has to do with my FAFSA. I got it in a little after the priority deadline, and they had a little hiccup with it in the office. I've known about my other financial aid for a little while now, but probably not longer than might be explained by the nature of paper mail. The whole thing still seems a little strange, but it's not the first weird moment in this experience so far. Either way, I'm just glad to hear something from them on this.


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally, "Decision Reached"! Alas, I won't have an answer for another week, and I fly out there tomorrow to tour Dodge and scout for apartments. Oh, the irony!!!


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 9, 2013)

Been "Decision Reached" since April 2! This wait is KILLING ME!


----------



## photograms (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't received anything either 
Like Manguforcheap I have “Decision Reached” since April 2... I think I'm going to email them if I don't get anything by Thursday.  At this point I kind of need to know as soon as possible.

Good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## manguforcheap (Apr 9, 2013)

photograms said:


> I haven't received anything either
> Like Manguforcheap I have “Decision Reached” since April 2... I think I'm going to email them if I don't get anything by Thursday. At this point I kind of need to know as soon as possible.
> 
> Good luck to everybody!!!


 
Here's hoping we both receive some good news within the next day or so!


----------



## Gameoverman (Apr 10, 2013)

My status just changed to 'Decision Reached' yesterday. Good luck to the rest of you too!


----------



## UnityGain (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations to some lucky cinematography emphasis Chapman hopeful! I just turned them down... I simply cannot afford the combined cost of tuition and living expenses of LA.

Best of luck to whomever gets my spot!


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 10, 2013)

i got my letter of acceptance and fellowship offer letter about two weeks ago.  mfa directing program.  i'm really looking forward to meeting those of you who also got in


----------



## photograms (Apr 10, 2013)

got my letter: waitlisted...

Best wishes for the rest of you that are waiting for their letter and congrats for those that got accepted.


----------



## keitasung (Apr 11, 2013)

Just got accepted to Chapman in Film&TV Producing program, MFA!!!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone at Chapman heard about any updates on the filmmakers village? It was big news a couple years ago. Here is an article on it: http://www.ocmetro.com/t-Chapman-plans-Fimmakers-Village-12-02-2011.aspx


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 11, 2013)

they're making progress on it... of some sort.. they're building and changing buildings around them but it'll take some time.


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 11, 2013)

freakyfreddy said:


> Has anyone at Chapman heard about any updates on the filmmakers village? It was big news a couple years ago. Here is an article on it: http://www.ocmetro.com/t-Chapman-plans-Fimmakers-Village-12-02-2011.aspx


 
whoa!  sounds pretty awesome.  wonder if the dorms are for undergrads only?


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 11, 2013)

carrotshaw said:


> Got accepted by chapman!!! Anyone payed the deposit online? I haven't got the receipt letter...Anyone knows whether it comes by mail or email? Thank you~


 
if you paid online, your receipt letter actually goes to your Chapman email account.  the way i found out how to log into it was to go to the chapman.edu site and enter "webmail" in their search box.  it took me to the student mail website - i entered my webadvisor username and password and bingo! you'll find your chapman.edu email inbox and your tuition deposit receipt.


----------



## carrotshaw (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, I got that email. But I thought that was an automated reply and expect there might be something formal......


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 11, 2013)

carrotshaw said:


> Oh, I got that email. But I thought that was an automated reply and expect there might be something formal......


 
yeah im not sure.  i was hoping for something too.  if i don't hear something by tomorrow, i think i might just call the school next week to make sure they got my enrollment acceptance form in the mail.


----------



## Gameoverman (Apr 12, 2013)

When I inquired about the filmmakers village, Chapman told me that it will most definitely not be finished this year. It sounds awesome though.
I also asked about dorms and it did sound like they were exclusive to undergrads. I'm guessing they might have a few spots for grads, but I also heard that the dorms are a ripoff compared to living off campus.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2013)

it'll most probably be done 5 or 7 years in the future. They still haven't bought up the land around the village yet... (for example the public parking lot right behind dodge is still... public)
Then you have to consider demolishing, building, etc etc before it's even ready. 
and yes, live off campus. I'm currently in an apartment right next to "The Block" (outlet in Garden Grove) and I pay 1075 a month for a 750sqft apartment. (that's also because I got a 2nd parking spot for my gf who is currently at Chapman [different department].
I found my apartments usually via rent.com or any of the other free sites. 
My biggest advice is to avoid renting a room in someone's house. I got totally ripped off and also my deposit stolen because the "landlady" decided to spend my deposit money for her own personal use and when it came time, she had no money. I took her to court and everything but she still didn't pay. Get a professional apartment and don't waste your time with those crummy "room in a house". It's a guaranteed bad decision.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike_V said:


> it'll most probably be done 5 or 7 years in the future. .


 
But I graduate in three!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2013)

hahaha
I graduated last year.. if only it was done then...... >.< You guys will get to enjoy nicer stuff like more reds and i heard rumors of an alexa there as well....


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 13, 2013)

Gameoverman said:


> I also asked about dorms and it did sound like they were exclusive to undergrads. I'm guessing they might have a few spots for grads, but I also heard that the dorms are a ripoff compared to living off campus.


I've read that most on-campus housing that they reserve for graduate students goes to married couples. That doesn't come from any official source, but I wouldn't be terribly surprised if it were true.


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 13, 2013)

Gameoverman said:


> When I inquired about the filmmakers village, Chapman told me that it will most definitely not be finished this year. It sounds awesome though.
> I also asked about dorms and it did sound like they were exclusive to undergrads. I'm guessing they might have a few spots for grads, but I also heard that the dorms are a ripoff compared to living off campus.


 
so according to the school newspaper that i happened to grab during my interview in february says that "plans for the filmmakers' village have been suspended due to chemicals found at the site."    it doesn't say anything about alternative plans.

now instead they are renovating one of the buildings nearby for a Media Arts Center which is geared towards more of the animation and media arts students.  good news is there apparently will be some food options in the new building.  i remember on my visit that for a building that is open with students working 24 hours, there was a surprising lack of snack/coffee/food options in the direct vicinity of the marion knott building.


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 14, 2013)

I just flew out to Orange this past week and toured on Thursday. Dodge is truly an incredible place. I've never seen anything like it before in my life. The facilities are state-of-the-art, and are upgraded almost every term break, or so I was told. It's like walking around in a real production studio/soundstage, except it's filled with students. I also saw Scott Glenn walking around getting prepped for something or other.

As for the filmmakers' village, my tour guide seemed to imply that plans were still underway and it would be in use, if not completed yet, in 3-4 years. So incoming grads this year might get to use it their third thesis term. I don't know whether the plans to build the backlot still exist or not. I certainly hope so.

How do you guys plan on renting an off-campus apartment? I'm going to be a full time student with a part-time job. The places I looked at this week all asked about my employment situation, implying that I need to have steady employment in order to rent an apartment, but I need to have a place to live in order to get a job out there. Catch-22! How have previous grads accomplished this magic trick?

Edit:



UnityGain said:


> Congratulations to some lucky cinematography emphasis Chapman hopeful! I just turned them down... I simply cannot afford the combined cost of tuition and living expenses of LA.
> 
> Best of luck to whomever gets my spot!


 

Just saw this! I've been waitlisted, so maybe I'll be the lucky number. Good luck to you with everything.


----------



## sunguitar (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys!
I just got the admission to Chapman MFA directing emphasis two days ago but in a very interesting way. 
First, I received the email from Chapman which reminded me to pay the enrollment deposit before the deadline April 15th, but I haven't got any email about the result of my admission. Then, I replied "Does it mean that I get the admission?" and then I received the reply which attached my admission information.

By the way, I'm from Taiwan just like mnemotyc. It's nice to meet you guys! And now I am looking for roommates. Hope that we can get along with each other well.


----------



## after1217 (Apr 15, 2013)

sunguitar said:


> Hi guys!
> I just got the admission to Chapman MFA directing emphasis two days ago but in a very interesting way.
> First, I received the email from Chapman which reminded me to pay the enrollment deposit before the deadline April 15th, but I haven't got any email about the result of my admission. Then, I replied "Does it mean that I get the admission?" and then I received the reply which attached my admission information.
> 
> By the way, I'm from Taiwan just like mnemotyc. It's nice to meet you guys! And now I am looking for roommates. Hope that we can get along with each other well.


 
Big congrats! 
I've been waitlisted and i applied for editing emphasis. Hope that i can get a position eventually.


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anybody posted so far that was actually admitted to the editing emphasis? I think we've got representatives from most of the other programs/emphases, except maybe production designers.


----------



## photograms (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello again!...

By any chance, does any body know how many people they usually put on the wait list and the chances of a spot opening (in prior years)?

and, if one of us get a spot, when should we hear back? and how? (phone call, email...?)

thx!


----------



## photograms (Apr 17, 2013)

BTW... if I don't get accepted from the wait list, I would love to volunteer and help you guys if you need some extra help some time. I live like and hour away but if I'm available I can drive to OC or wherever you are filming (I've done it with some AFI students before).  

Good Luck everybody!


----------

